# Eamon's Birthday



## knyfeknerd (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy bday buddy! Hope all is well with you and have a happy day. Thanks for all your contributions to the kitchen knife world, whether on this forum or any other, we are all a little bit smarter because of you!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Eamon!


----------



## chefwatson (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lefty (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Eamon! Have a great day with the fam.


----------



## Zwiefel (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy birthday Eamon! Hope it's a great day.


----------



## Hattorichop (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday, if you get any knives as gifts make sure you post some pics.


----------



## wenus2 (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah, happy birthday bro. Make it a good one!


----------



## echerub (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy birthday!


----------



## mhenry (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy b-day


----------



## HHH Knives (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!! Stay sharp my friend!


----------



## Jim (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## sw2geeks (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy B-Day!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Eamon!


----------



## cclin (Oct 15, 2012)

:jumping3:Happy Birthday!


----------



## Benuser (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Eamon!


----------



## Mike9 (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Eamon


----------



## mhlee (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Eamon!


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Eamon. And if I remember correctly, last year you got a shige as your birthday gift (from the wife via Salty). A year on, how is it working out for you? 

k.


----------



## kalaeb (Oct 15, 2012)

Congrats on another year. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy birthday, Eamon!


----------



## ayeung74 (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## cookinstuff (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Eamon!


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy happy, and best Fishes!


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Eamon!


----------



## 99Limited (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday. Take some time to enjoy your day with the family.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I didn't have a good birthday.

I had the best birthday I've ever had! I didn't get a lot of birthdays when I was a kid, and they weren't a big deal, so I never really understood birthdays, but after a weekend out of town to visit my favorite old friends, play a new board game(settlers of catan), eat great food(Ewephoria Gouda, among much else) and drink good wines(Locations 1 from Dave Phinney, among others), hear my new baby's heartbeat, etc etc etc... I feel like I'm just a few of these weekends away from being ready to die happy.



mr drinky said:


> last year you got a shige as your birthday gift (from the wife via Salty). A year on, how is it working out for you?


Still my favorite knife! I even travel with it.


----------



## Andrew H (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Deckhand (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy birthday! Hope it's fantastic!


----------



## Korin_Mari (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy birthday!!! I hope you're eating wonderful food for your glorious day.


----------



## El Pescador (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Crazy Man!


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 15, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BUDDY!


----------



## tgraypots (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy b day Eamon!!!


----------



## brainsausage (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy birthday Eamon!


----------



## Von blewitt (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Eamon!


----------



## Crothcipt (Oct 15, 2012)

Hope it's a great one.


----------



## mc2442 (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday! I am glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## The Edge (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday! Glad you had such a great weekend!


----------



## Pabloz (Oct 16, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## steeley (Oct 16, 2012)

All the best on your b-day !


----------

